
New Zealand man jailed for 21 months for sharing Christchurch shooting video - s9w
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-48671837
======
dfeojm-zlib
All speech that doesn't cause imminent danger, no matter how heinous, hateful
or unpopular, must not be restrained nor punished.

 _I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to
say it._

\- Evelyn Beatrice Hall

------
DATACOMMANDER
This is a triumph of emotion over good law.

~~~
mborch
Why? It's a serious hate crime, akin to instilling violence.

~~~
DATACOMMANDER
If he applauded the actions in the video, that’s one thing, because that’s
very close to inciting violence. But what if someone forwarded the video with
a comment such as, “We need to broadcast the full horror of what occurred, so
that people who are considering doing something similar might have a change of
heart”? If that should be illegal as well, then we’re in “Hear no evil, see no
evil, speak no evil” territory. And I don’t like that one bit.

